# What is the very last song you just listened to ?



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Shout it out, share your taste.

I just finished listening to this myself :


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry, I'm listening to a horrible song...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nothing wrong with MSP. "If you tolerate this" always makes it into my usual rotation.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Now it's Motorcycle Emptiness, but before that was the sample for Lorde's cover of Everybody wants to Rule The World:

http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/5785899/lorde-releases-preview-of-tears-for-fears-cover-for-hunger-games-soundtrack


__
https://soundcloud.com/kingofconeyislandbabe%2Feverybody-wants-to-rule-the

Not really my bag, but just happened to be the last thing. I have no idea what was before that, but I'll guess this one just because it's rad.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> Nothing wrong with MSP. "If you tolerate this" always makes it into my usual rotation.


A bit kitschy... It's actually a song I heard earlier today but I wasn't sure you guys are ready for my last one. But I'll give it a go...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

ash said:


> Now it's Motorcycle Emptiness, but before that was the sample for Lorde's cover of Everybody wants to Rule The World:
> 
> http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/5785899/lorde-releases-preview-of-tears-for-fears-cover-for-hunger-games-soundtrack
> 
> ...


So very, very, Paul Kelly.

Not bad.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Australian, so no surprises on Paul Kellyness.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I listened to all of these on sync ... my mind was blown


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

My ipod jus put these two back to back in shuffle mode.






Followed by this right after:






I am not blaming the ipod, I love both songs, it just seemed like an odd pairing.

SF


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

My current fave...gets played several times a day


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

but you shouldn't miss the one before !!

see below


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

Andrew Jackson jihad - people 2

But normally my tastes run more to anarchopunk


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Okay. So I had seen this thread last night while at work. I decided to put my Ipod on shuffle for the ride home. It was for better or worse whether great, terrible embarrassing, or just plain ridiculous At the end of my 35 mile treck home this is the song that was playing.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Hope no one has epilepsy...


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

In the garage slingin some lead....

Love this song... its my boxing intro song.... beforr my knee op ofcourse


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

My Ipod is on shuffle and David Bowie "FAME" had just ended and Arctic Monkeys - When the sun goes down started up next..


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

What can I say, I'm a bluegrasser


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Not quite as authentic as yours, but I just listened to and enjoyed this one:








Jaximus said:


> Hope no one has epilepsy...


Didn't before, but do now.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

What a treat to hear "Ca plane par moi" again!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

This popped up today on my way home. Made my ****ing day!

:looney:  anic:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ghosts of war. Slayer.


----------

